# Acquired 6 MKI Scirocco... some questions



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

Okay I acquired 6 Scirocco's MKI for a few pennies.
1975, 1977 1979, 1980, 1981S and a 79 parts car. 
I beleive the rare models are the 75, 77 and 81S, and I was considering restoring one or all of those.. 
aside from rust on the struts where else shoudl I investigate to ensure I dont start a project that will be doomed.


----------



## a1only (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: Acquired 6 MKI Scirocco... some questions (ATS)*

Restoring one almost killed me.


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: Acquired 6 MKI Scirocco... some questions (ATS)*

I would have loved to take one of those off of your hands if you were closer to Indy...good luck on the resto!


----------



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Acquired 6 MKI Scirocco... some questions (clintg60-16v)*

Also check around the control arm mounting points and the trailing beam mounting point. Use a screwdriver to probe all over cause it will rust under the undercoat from the inside of the box section there. Then of course the obvious floor sections and the rear valence. 
Are you parting one? I need a small roof section where wet leaves collect at the hatch opening.
Jasin


----------



## MByler1 (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: Acquired 6 MKI Scirocco... some questions (ATS)*

Patrick, You are a lucky bastid. I want to see some pics of all the gems. I am again headed down to your neck of the woods. January 26th-30th. I am coming down with my boss this time so I am sure I will need to get away and meet up with you. 
Mark


----------

